# Any colour you want "As long as it's Black" Nov/Dec 2013 (Pic heavy)



## cunningplan (Dec 2, 2013)

The "Model T" has been a part of Bridgend for as long as I can remember (It was called The Waterton Manor for a while)
In the late 80s early 90s I used to drive taxis and Mini buses, I used to do a few trips to this place. Last going off it was a all you can eat restaurant where Mrs Plan and daughter went once, they did not like and said no wonder it closed down.
I went there Thursday night and after a while my camera would just not work, so as I have this week off I went down early this morning to finish off. There is very little left and only the play area seems to have survived being wrecked.

complete set http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638155916675/






















Todays photos


----------



## smiler (Dec 2, 2013)

Come off it CP “My Camera Just Wouldn’t Work”, Own up, you fell over pissing around in the play area and damaged it, easily done mind.
That place doesn’t look too bad, the stairs, carvings and panelling are especially nice, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 2, 2013)

smiler said:


> Come off it CP “My Camera Just Wouldn’t Work”, Own up, you fell over pissing around in the play area and damaged it, easily done mind.
> That place doesn’t look too bad, the stairs, carvings and panelling are especially nice, I enjoyed it, Thanks



 even though I said I was happy with the Fujifilm Bridge, the other week I went out and bought a Nikon DSLR with a couple of len's. Got to be honest, its not like my old 35mm SLR and I'm still trying to work out how to use it. I had it on a tripod and for some reason it will just not work when I was upstairs in the main room, I press the shutter and nothing happens, this time I didn't have my old Fuji with me. it happened again when I was down Eastbourne at the Pump house and I had to use my other one.
It did do it again today, but I worked out how to get it going again.
Anyway the ball pool was great


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 2, 2013)

I love the stairs! and those lions, but you knew that already


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 2, 2013)

The safe still locked? great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks a strange place! cheers for sharing!


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 15, 2014)

After all the hype about going down the slide, well on our way home we just had to do it  and good it was too (3 times) 
I've add this and a couple more photos (Taken with my Fujifilm bridge as it was just a quick visit.)

Also added more on here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638155916675/

















the very last booking 





for anyone whos going to visit, there are a few needles up stairs near the toilets, so please take care


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 15, 2014)

Well done that man! Who could resist a go on a slide? Rather jealous I don't mind admitting.


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 15, 2014)

Hahaha brilliant!! I totally would've gone for that! Love your happychildface  This place does kind of scream 'shit food' though, to be fair. Did the ball pool still smell of piss? All ball pools smell of piss


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 16, 2014)

woodland pixie said:


> Hahaha brilliant!! I totally would've gone for that! Love your happychildface  This place does kind of scream 'shit food' though, to be fair. Did the ball pool still smell of piss? All ball pools smell of piss



My Mrs, daughter and friends went not long before they shut down, they said it was "shit" and wouldn't go again. And yes "It did smell of piss" I think its the balls as the ones we have here smell the same


----------



## saex69 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tell ya what that would make a hell of a place to live.


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 3, 2014)

Any chance you could put your photos up smaller on future reports eg 800 wide. I tend to skip over your reports as they take an age to load and auto-resize. Many thanks.


----------



## CSwift (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the pics dude! Looks amazing!


----------



## Onmyown (May 19, 2014)

Nice one fella, some great shots there and the carvings are ace, we'll have to visit soon before it's completely wrecked


----------



## cunningplan (May 19, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Nice one fella, some great shots there and the carvings are ace, we'll have to visit soon before it's completely wrecked



Sorry but too late  that's why we ended back at The Royal. Its like a fort down there and we looked for well over half hour to find a way back in. Looks like someone has bought it and secured it tight.


----------

